# Indian carrier INS Viraat may become hotel after decommissioning



## CougarKing (12 Feb 2016)

Seeing how she's so old, I doubt this is another scheme by the Chinese as a front to get her into their service much like how the ex-_Varyag_ was sent to China under the "floating casino" story. 

naval-technology 



> *Indian Navy’s aircraft carrier INS Viraat may be modified into a luxury hotel*
> 11 February 2016
> Following its decommissioning this year, work on the proposal to develop the aircraft carrier into a hotel in the sea, or a museum will depend on logistics and receipt of approval from the country's defence ministry.
> 
> ...


----------

